# What was your first European luxury car and how old were you?



## leograye

I was 22 when I first had an E Type 4.2 Jaguar 2+2 in Sebring Red. 
I wish I still had a lot of the cars and Ducati motorbikes from the seventies, they were very cheap then.
So how old were you? and what did you have?


----------



## MOV

1979 MB 450 SL in 1986. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZIPPER79

Volvo 142


----------



## TheWalrus

What constitutes a luxury car? 

Bought a VW GTI when I was 28. An MGB at 30. And my wife and I bought a Volvo XC70 (used) when I was 33.


----------



## yankeexpress

New Mercedes in 1984. I was in my 20s


----------



## Reza

43, a classic Mercedes-Benz Estate 230TE


----------



## slcbbrown

Bought a 2000 MB S430 in 2005. I must have been about 52.


----------



## jar

Not sure what qualifies as luxury but I would have been in my mid 20s.

Possible cars that might qualify:

Humber Super Snipe
Mercedes 220 LWB
MGB
boattailed Alfa Duetto 1750 twin Dellorto carburetors & 10mm cams
Austin Healey 3000
Healey Mini Cooper 1275

later I was lucky enough to work selling cars, Alfas, Renault, Citroen, Saab, Lotus, Volvo ...

AbE: forgot some:

E-type
Triumph Bonneville
a DKW
Alfa Berlina and Guilia


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

Around 20 when I built this, not much luxury when you drove it


----------



## City74

I have only ever had 1 European brand vehicle and it was a Volkswagen Quantam with an inline 5 cylinder and 5 speed manual. I was 19. It was a great car and have some good memories from it.


----------



## Camdamonium

I wish I could relate. Only owned Jeep, Infiniti, and Cadillac. Hoping to next step up the game with a foreign- probably a CPO Jaguar. Just have to wait for the right deal. After I drove my dad's XJ L Supercharged, I fell in love...


----------



## yankeexpress

City74 said:


> I have only ever had 1 European brand vehicle and it was a Volkswagen Quantam with an inline 5 cylinder and 5 speed manual. I was 19. It was a great car and have some good memories from it.


Thought the Quantum and Fox were made in Brazil.


----------



## Joachim88

BMW 318 Coupe with a 5-speed. I was 23 at the time.


----------



## grabby

Audi S4 at 31 years old. I managed to convince both myself and my wife that it was a smart purchase for us...somehow she stuck with me when the reality came crashing down!


----------



## tornadobox

BMW 328xi at Thirty-Eight years old.


----------



## SunnyDaze

BMW X5. I was 36 when I got it.


----------



## steadyrock

About 26, it was a 1978 MBZ 280SE in Astral Silver. Absolute creampuff. Original yellow-on-blue California plates and everything. I loved that car like crazy. Used to spend hours every Saturday detailing it with q-tips and toothbrushes, and Brasso for the brass fittings on the engine. When it rolled over 200,000km I registered it with MBZ in Stuttgart and got the grille badge. Eventually the timing chain jumped a tooth on the gear and caused piston and valve to meet, so that's when I sold it. She went back to the Fatherland, some guy who has a little business buying classic Benzes specifically from SoCal and importing them to Germany, because ours are so much nicer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slcbbrown

slcbbrown said:


> Bought a 2000 MB S430 in 2005. I must have been about 52.


I bought a 2000 mb s430 in about 2005. I was about 50.


----------



## DiscoZ

BMW Z4M Coupe - 30.


----------



## mkim520

2010 Audi S4 Prestige with manual, amazing car and at the time was way ahead of its time with the supercharged V6 but lets just say the Audi service center knew me on first name basis


----------



## Loke-Z

BMW 320 E30 22 yo


----------



## Toothbras

I was dumb enough to buy a 2001 A6 when I was 25. I thought I was soooo cool and all it did was break down, pretty sure it was wired by a blind chimp for all the electrical problems it had. Now I'm older, wiser, balder, and only drive Japanese vehicles


----------



## delraywatch

I had the last year of the Jaguar X Type when it came out, and I was 19  It was a nice vehicle, though after I found out they used many of the same components as the Ford models, I understood it was not really a European car. 

-John


----------



## Rivarama

1994 BMW 840CI. I was 15.5.


----------



## faizan1990

2007 Mercedes E550 4MATIC. Age 25


----------



## Mediocre

I had a 70's something MGB when I was 20, not sure it counts....

Purchased an 07 335i and a 91 M5 at 26, both are now gone. The 91 stuck around much longer. I want a 95 6-speed 540 now


----------



## Xspect

BMW Z4 -40


----------



## s.z

oh see the BMW Z as the previous post.

I had a BMW Z3 Coupe at 22 in 2009 - really loved it, very rare one. Lots of labour to get it back then. My blood got hotter when I thought of it.


----------



## MikeyMo34

2004 Audi A4 Quattro, 6 speed manual, with an APR chip. I was 22, my first manual (learned on other peoples' cars before buying for myself). Reliability nightmare, still worth it!


----------



## good2go

Far from luxury: 1983 VW Rabbit! I was 18 yrs old and self-taught how to drive a "stick." More like my dad threw me the key and said, "Drive it!"


----------



## Amigos

BMW..3 series in the mid 70s. I was in my 20s

dream car that I haven’t owned yet..Jag E type.my grail.....unless I go crazy, win a lotttey...then Ferrari


----------



## RED FIVE

At 22 I leased my first BMW, a 2005 330i.


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Porche cayenne gts. Age 36. Beautiful car but super expensive to maintain. Stick to lexus you can’t go wrong.


----------



## wspohn

Still not sure what is considered a luxury car. I mostly own sports cars, many of which are anything but luxurious.

Guess my earliest car that would be in the luxury class would be a Jaguar Mk 9 when I was in my 20s









A Jensen Interceptor in my 30s









A Lamborghini 400 GTS in my 50s









and BMW Z4MC (is that luxury??) in my 60s


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Growing up in the 90's with some of the best that BMW has put on the road, naturally I grew up fantasizing about them. Well, days before my 25th birthday my brand new 2011 335i coupe was delivered in Alpine White. Looking back now I should have went for a more practical and affordable car, but I have no regrets!


----------



## John MS

Owned several Volvo's over the past 34 years and all were nice. The most luxurious would have been either the 1996 960 or 2000 S80.
And now a BMW 328i is in the garage keeping the Volvo V70 company.


----------



## big_slacker

Audi A4 in '99, I was 25. Funny, I thought that was pretty ballin' back then, last month I got my wife a 335i as an affordable DD, haha! Times are always changing your perception.


----------



## Anatoly

1973 Porsche 911 Targa when I was 27. Now I am 40 and driving 2012 Audi A4 Quattro (6spd. manual). Looking to upgrade to an A6 or A7 in the near future.


----------



## JeffW2

1974 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 red - 27 years old.

Jeff


----------



## Knives and Lint

I got my first European car and learned to drive (a stick mind you) at the age of 7 b-). It was a VW bug that was chopped up and modified into sort of a swamp version of a Baja Bug, that my dad received in a trade with another vehicle. I grew up in a rural area, and we had access to a large area of unincorporated land on private property, that had miles and miles of old dirt roads. My dad pretty much just let me loose with it, with his only instructions being "Keep it between the ditches" :-d. I had so much fun with that car (how could I not?), and to this day I credit learning to drive this car at such an early age for my driving skills. I especially think that learning the nuances of how cars slide on dirt roads helped to give me an intuitive feel for how to keep vehicles under control, especially in inclement conditions.

Fast Forward to my first real car at the age of 16, which was a VW Scirocco. Far from luxury, but I had fun with that one too. Later on, and for some years, I preferred Lincolns, my favorite of which being a '98 Mark VIII.

I didn't get my first European luxury car until shortly after my 36th birthday. It was a 2007 Audi S6, with a monster V10, that I picked up used in 2012. I just parted with it this past summer, but man I loved that car. It was the perfect sleeper rocketship, that drove like a dream but was impossible to keep under the speed limit on the highway. The combination of power and control on this car was like nothing I've ever experienced. You could be doing 90mph and it would still put you back in the seat when you put your foot down. And it always felt firmly stuck to the pavement, even in torrential Florida downpours.










Here it is next to my blacked out F-150, which together with the S6 made for my ideal two vehicle pairing


----------



## jgibbs3

Bought a 1999 328i in 2005. I was 19. Paid cash.

Sadly, can't find any pictures. They must be on an old computer.


----------



## TheHans

I bought a BMW 3 series when I was 20 thinking it was a good idea. Took me several years to realize that I couldn’t afford the $1000 maintenance bills every time it went in. Miss the car dearly, but not the headache. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkim520

2010 Audi S4 manual, 24yrs old


----------



## Nessun Dorma

1995 BMW 318i Coupé with a 5-speed. I was 25 at the time and leased it with the extra $$ after I got my first promotion at the Big X.


----------



## hobefabu

I have had couple of Land Rover Discoveries and currently I drive a Porsche Cayenne


----------



## Eldridge58

1972 Porsche 914, I was 16 years old.


----------



## Jade330i

I was 28 years old when I bought my first (IMO) real nice car. It was BMW 330i w/the M3 sport suspension package. It was a source of pride for me and I really enjoyed that car, hence my forum name.

View attachment 12881737


----------



## fastfras

Triumph TR3, think I was 17 at the time, Cost a whopping 350.00 CAD. Primrose yellow and it didn't have a windscreen nor a top. Used a brooklands screen, actually two of them for months until i managed to find a donor car with a top and only slightly damaged windshield. No windows, they were just plastic inserts anyway, and drove it through an entire Canadian Winter. Wire wheels with knock-offs.


----------



## player67

E92 m3 at 19


----------



## sdheath

BMW 528e when I was 27.


----------



## LARufCTR

I bought a Porsche when I was in high school...I worked every summer for two years to afford it


----------



## Degsey

Mercedes e320 sport when I was 53ish. I had a few other European cars before that but not sure they were luxury cars. 
Alfa sprint when I met the current Mrs but that was a sports car.

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88

BMW 335i convertible, when I was 35.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

27, 2014-porsche boxster..sold it a year later. Not a car for Maine


----------



## troutbumblake

2017 C300 4Matic, I purchased it in July of 2017 at the ripe old age of 29! Great vehicle, love the history and legacy behind the Benz brand.


----------



## DANinCLE

Last year (age 36) I got my first European luxury car. BMW 328i xdrive. Great car so far. Smooth, quiet, comfortable, and quick when I want it to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deejelite

2012 Mercedes CLS550, bought last year. I am in my early 30’s. Yes, it’s fast AF. Yes, it’s the nicest car I’ve ever owned. Yes, it has terrible gas mileage. Lastly, yes, I love it to death.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128

Bought my current 2014 Audi S4 new when I was 38. I autocross it occasionally and enjoy long drives in it, had hoped to get a 911 or Boxster as a third car but with kids and time commitments could not justify it. Have made a few minor upgrades to suspension and added an ECU tune. With the hp and torque on tap it drives exactly as I want it and plan to keep it for a long time.


----------



## safwan44

2003 BMW 323i at 24 years old. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

Age 33. Bought this over the weekend. We'll see how it does!

2013 GLK 350


----------



## rodtp

I bought a BMW X3 2016 in February 2017 when I was 39 yo. I love it ...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSympathy

Parents gave me a 2003 Mercedes ML320 and I'm 24. However, I preferred my older car the 2000 Lexus ES300 because of how easy it is to drive and that it doesnt sip gas like the ML320.


----------



## UkrNY

I started with American, then switched to Japanese until last year when I decided to get this:


----------



## 01coltcolt

I have owned lots of American muscle and Japanese sports cars over the years. But here are my European cars.

I started with a 1977 Porsche 924 back in 1994. It was imported by my buddy from Germany. I spent more time working on it than driving it, I wouldn't exactly call it luxury, but it was fun at 20 years old.









The second was a 1985 Porsche 944 back in 1998. It was more reliable than the 924 and it turned a lot of heads for a cheap sports car. I owned it when I was 25-26 years old.









My current toy is a 2012 BMW M3 Competition package edition. Lots of fun and sounds amazing. It dino'd last year at 515 hp at the rear wheels. Its Melbourne Red and I love it. I'm 44 and this is not my main mode of transportation. But certainly the most fun one.








View attachment 13172515


----------



## MOV

01coltcolt said:


> I have owned lots of American muscle and Japanese sports cars over the years. But here are my European cars.
> 
> I started with a 1977 Porsche 924 back in 1994. It was imported by my buddy from Germany. I spent more time working on it than driving it, I wouldn't exactly call it luxury, but it was fun at 20 years old.
> 
> View attachment 13172509
> 
> 
> The second was a 1985 Porsche 944 back in 1998. It was more reliable than the 924 and it turned a lot of heads for a cheap sports car. I owned it when I was 25-26 years old.
> 
> View attachment 13172511
> 
> 
> My current toy is a 2012 BMW M3 Competition package edition. Lots of fun and sounds amazing. It dino'd last year at 515 hp at the rear wheels. Its Melbourne Red and I love it. I'm 44 and this is not my main mode of transportation. But certainly the most fun one.
> 
> View attachment 13172513
> 
> View attachment 13172515


Awesome and beautiful.

I too have a weekend/ fun car. A 2018 BMW 440i with the M performance package plus the Dinan performance upgrade package. A lot of fun to drive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## barutanseijin

Some BMW 3 or 5 series from the seventies. It was terrible in the snow, and always in need of this or that. I hated it.


----------



## Big Vern

My first 'luxury' car or at least fast and absolutely awesome I only bought last year, and I'm 54 now. Taken me that long to save up for it!


----------



## Rbq

I had a MB CLK500 in my early 30s. Now that I have kids, I drive a Volvo XC90!


----------



## crc32

What a cool thread, interesting to see the cultural differences between all the members and the regions they live in.

Back in my days it was quite common to drive a (heavily) used japanese car as a young middle-class student / graduate and then slowly climb up the social ladder and afford a used german car. 20 years ago there was very little financing for luxury items, today it grew to about 90% so nowadays there are almost only german middle-class cars around, #1 is the Volkswagen Golf.

Also we have quite a tradition here that your company offers you a car for the time they employ you. Like Tom Cruise and his W124 convertible in "The Firm". Not only for executives, but for engineers and sales people.

Back on topic: My first german car was a Mercedes CLK 200K Auto. Black with cream white leather, factory tinted windows. (Not even sure they offered that 4cyl-engine in the US.) Anyhow as a 24 year old, this was a DREAM to drive and own. Man, was this a sweet car. I remember picking up my then girlfriend / now wife in front of her university with all the guys there using public transport or bicycles. Now this brings up memories.

Sadly, as a grown up father and husband it is hardly possibly to grow those emotions towards a car ever again.


----------



## dkauf

21yr - 2001 Volvo S40
28yr - 2010 VW CC
31yr - 2013 BMW 328i
34yr - 2013 Jaguar XF
36yr - 2018 Audi S4


----------



## benji19

My first Euro was a 2008 BMW 328i when I was 16

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alarien26

New 2013 BMW X1, I was 29


----------



## smmht

I was gonna get an MX5 but a nice BMW Z3 popped up so I guess at age 25! 90s interior but the quality is really quite nice.








(not my pic, I haven't captured a nice one yet but it's similar)


----------



## alberto.b

Bmw z3 when I was 28 🙂


----------



## dasoler

BMW z4 3.0L at 18 totaled it within 3 weeks and bought another one lol. Leather and interior quality were excellent for the year and price point.


----------



## BigPoppa

Alfa Romeo Spider Veloce when I was 21. Worth it.


----------



## galvestonokie

late 50s, bought a 1996 Audi cabriolet in triple black. wish i still had it, but my sweet wife doesn't miss it. the ticket for 98 mph in a 70 in north Texas didn't even get a smile from her.


----------



## Toothbras

I am an idiot and bought an Audi A6 when I was 25. I had just got my first “real job” and thought I was a big shot because I was making 60k while all my friends were making less than 40 (this was 2004). I was selling toilet paper and bathroom supplies and hauling around cases of TP, rugs, shop towels, soap dispensers, etc. and totally fcking up my leather. However, that didn’t matter because I was a bigshot in my fancy German car. Had it for 3 or 4 years and then totaled it by rear-ending a parked car while playing with my phone (swear to God). Like I said, idiot. If I met my 24 year old self I would call him the biggest d-bag ever lol. 

I really missed the AWD in Minnesota winters, and finally got a Subaru a few years ago and am loving it


----------



## ShortOnTime

I've driving euro cars my whole life, interupted for a few yrs by a 2012 mustang gt. Started with a peugeot when i was 17 and currently into my first bmw, an e92 M3. Even had a euro masquerading as a domestic in the crossfire i owned for a little while. 

I just can't stay away from european cars, i love them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongBad13

2013 BMW 335i xDrive...at 34. Traded in a 2013 VW Jetta and quite the change from the 5 cylinder engine! Going to be hard to top this. Oh and I have 2 car seats in the back hahaha


----------



## riff raff

'75 Bultaco 250 Alpina, my first vehicle with a license plate. Quasi-legal....it was broken frequently, my local Honda dealer loved to order parts from Spain, then the wait began. Finally wised up and trade it on a Yamaha DT400....


----------



## dan360

1993 Mercedes SL600 V12 coupe

Got it in 1999 as a 21st birthday present to myself. At an auction, leaking coolant, with nearly every warning light on. Even after the repairs I was in it for half the book value, put 45,000 miles on it and sold it for $6,000 more than I had in it.


I've lost money on every luxury car afterwards but they're comfy.


----------



## wjhoffmann

Bought My first Porsche (1996 Carrera 4S) at 30. Sold it for nearly double what I paid at age 34. Been buying them ever since.


----------



## F7LTHY

Audi S5 when i was 20


----------



## wjhoffmann

1985 Audi UR Quattro Coupe at 18... Did not know what I had a totaled it a year later. Was 30 before I bought my 911 - 1996 Carrera 4s.


----------



## nb617

26 my first 997 c2s
27 my Jaguar xfr
28 my panamera turbo
29 my 84 Carrera









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

I don’t know what model but Porsche and hopefully as soon as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street

24, 1988 bmw 535is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re

Mercedes SL500 (new) which was probably a mistake... but I was 27, single, and it was a blast to drive. I looked like a kid and it was funny (odd) to find out how jealous people could be. Great memories though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvarez

My wife bought a 06 BMW 325i. Great car. She kept it for 10 years only clocking around 45K on the odometer. Traded it in for a 2013 X6. I’m still driving my 08 Lexus GX 470. Wouldn’t trade it for anything. Great vehicle.


----------



## Galvarez

My wife bought a 06 BMW 325i. Great car. She kept it for 10 years only clocking around 45K on the odometer. Traded it in for a 2013 X6. I’m still driving my 08 Lexus GX 470. Wouldn’t trade it for anything. Great vehicle.


----------



## gward10

Mercedes Benz ML500 when I was 26


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

First euro car was when i was 20 and living in the US. I modded it a few times as you can see lol










Since coming back to Saudi I daily a 991 gt3 that has also been modded a few times lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi

MBZ 300 D. Left a cloud of carbon and was about as fast as a Honda 50. I was 36


----------



## delco714

delco714 said:


> 27, 2014-porsche boxster..sold it a year later. Not a car for Maine
> 
> View attachment 12906487


29 moved to Vegas, recently upgraded to this
16 f type r


----------



## Buschyfor3

I was about to turn 26. Bought a BMW E92 328i coupe. Still daily it; she's been a good car to me.


----------



## mkim520

2010 Audi S4 Prestige back in 2009, solid car but way too heavy. Should've gotten the E90 M3 in hindsight


----------



## Mathen

First was an 82 BMW 525. I was 20. 

Since then I've had two more five series, and am currently driving my second Benz. 

I like me some German cars. They just seem to feel right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

Did reliability improve on German cars since yearly 2000's. My 2003 BMW 330ci sucked. I have been buying Japanese cars since. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Saab 900S at 24
Porsche 928S4 at 30

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## d25

Does this count? 2004 Aprilia RST1000 @ 30 y/o.


----------



## pardayan

It was a BMW 3.30 i automatic and I was 37 years old.


----------



## vlps

27 - Lamborghini Huracan

I just twin turbo'd it too, ~1000 wheel horsepower


----------



## Ticktocker

1976....... I was 18, just married and was given a BMW 2002 Tii as a wedding gift by my father-in-law.


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

2003 BMW 330i convertable. I was 45.


----------



## Specific_Pacific

22 years old. Got a used 2000, BMW 540i wagon. I think I bought it off the Russian mob. Showed up with cash and they were all sitting in the garage, in track suits, drinking vodka and watching soccer. Then they tried to sell me gold chains. Sealed the deal with a shot of vodka. 

Great car. Great engine. Terrible electronics.


----------



## longsk8

Not quite a luxury car, but it felt like it at the time.... 1974 MGB when I was 16. My mother had already bought me a 1967 Chevy Corvair, but sold that after hearing the fire danger. She liked British cars so it was an easy sell to get me into the MGB and it wasn't very expensive in 1982. 

That car remains the most fun I've ever had for ice/snow driving. I still maintain that anyone who hasn't driven a rear wheel drive car in the snow hasn't really lived, it's just too much fun, and will teach you very quickly how to handle weather driving. And once you can handle ice you can deal with almost any high speed maneuver.


----------



## longsk8

Not quite a luxury car, but it felt like it at the time.... 1974 MGB when I was 16. My mother had already bought me a 1967 Chevy Corvair, but sold that after hearing the fire danger. She liked British cars so it was an easy sell to get me into the MGB and it wasn't very expensive in 1982. 

That car remains the most fun I've ever had for ice/snow driving. I still maintain that anyone who hasn't driven a rear wheel drive car in the snow hasn't really lived, it's just too much fun, and will teach you very quickly how to handle weather driving. And once you can handle ice you can deal with almost any high speed maneuver.


----------



## gmads

New 2001 MB E55 when I was 31. Drove it fast for a couple of months than settled down and it just seemed like any other car. About 6 months in I had a “check engine” light go off. Dealer said it was an inner air filter and it would be $450! Said “screw that” and put it on autotrader a couple weeks later. There weren’t too many of those then so didn’t take much of a hit on it, but it definitely killed my taste for high-end, European cars.


----------



## Londongirl

Mazda Mx5, company car, 22yrs. It’s the car that made my dad look at me and acknowledge that my career was going well. Not strictly luxury, but felt like luxury to me.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Londongirl said:


> Mazda Mx5, company car, 22yrs. It's the car that made my dad look at me and acknowledge that my career was going well. Not strictly luxury, but felt like luxury to me.


Not European either


----------



## Gunnar_917

Londongirl said:


> Mazda Mx5, company car, 22yrs. It's the car that made my dad look at me and acknowledge that my career was going well. Not strictly luxury, but felt like luxury to me.


Not European either


----------



## jfslater98

Had a couple Saabs. Both 900s. A white one at.. 24. Then a silver/blue one at 29. The white one was definitely not luxury. The horn was wired up to button on the dash lol!


----------



## Draven451

leograye said:


> I was 22 when I first had an E Type 4.2 Jaguar 2+2 in Sebring Red.
> I wish I still had a lot of the cars and Ducati motorbikes from the seventies, they were very cheap then.
> So how old were you? and what did you have?


Beautiful car and bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

24 y.o - bought an e36

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Royal68

2015 Maserati Quattroporte SQ4 White exterior Red interior at 25


----------



## Squatcho

When I was 22 I bought a nice used 1987 Mercedes 190E 2.3 16, something like this:


----------



## richardlay

Squatcho said:


> When I was 22 I bought a nice used 1987 Mercedes 190E 2.3 16, something like this:
> View attachment 13870585


Beautiful condition on the W201 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squatcho

richardlay said:


> Beautiful condition on the W201
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to claim it, but it's just a pic I downloaded - the closest match to how I remember the car. Back in the late 80s/early 90s pictures were taken "the hard way". I have very few pics of the cars I owned in that era.


----------



## Watchguy08

Does the bimmer 3 series count?


----------



## CallMeJarob

Fiat Abarth at 27 and Audi S5 at 30


----------



## CaptainCustard

I had a Triumph Spitfire in my mid 20s, but it wasnt luxury. 

Lot of small European cars after that, as I was living in France. Renault 5, Peugeot 205 etc. FAR from luxury, but practical for Paris. 

Then a lot of company cars. Not luxury, but someone else paid.

I was in my early 40s before money, work, life etc conspired to put me in a luxury car. 

I had a series of BMW, of increasing luxury and cost. All were disasters. One was written off, One caught fire, one was stolen. They really were spectacular though. 

After that I pretty well gave up on car ownership.


----------



## anrex

Audi 100 LS, 1974. I was 17, and the car was 7. At 7, she was a rust bucket, where back then, cars rusted like Archieluxury goes thru easy to obtain Rolex's.


----------



## Watchbreath

Not really luxury, but it was to a Bug driver. A brand new 1964 VW Karmann/Ghia and I was 22 and yes, I was wearing my Lucien Piccard and I'm wearing it now.


----------



## Artking3

Bought my first BMW 14 years ago. Still driving it today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhchr2

I bought a 3 series BMW around 29. I drove it for almost a year, then someone ran a stop sign and totaled it. I bought another 3 series and had to trade it in the next year after my wife got pregnant. The following year I bought a little convertible 1 series as a weekender. I ended up buying a BMW every year for 3 years straight.


----------



## zcat1958

At age 36,I purchased a 10 year old BMW 525i. Loved the car, leaked oil from the rear seal tho.


----------



## jamsatoe

Two thumbs up for Jag and Ducati...


----------



## jamsatoe

Show the Triump Spitfire's picture here.. It must be a great collection...


----------



## jamsatoe

Not luxury, but comfort to drive. Mercedes-Benz W115 200 1975...


----------



## Vibroverb

MG Midget aged 19 - but I guess that's a sports car (or _was _back in the day)
Audi Avant - a 5 cylinder 20v 200 series was probably the first one that might fall into the "luxury" band. It leaked. At that time Audi wasn't a brand on par with BMW or Mercedes. I was probably 26 or so and had a fetish for estates. Still do.


----------



## diver321

Reza said:


> 43, a classic Mercedes-Benz Estate 230TE
> View attachment 11787818


That is an instant classic!


----------



## CaptainCustard

Life isnt a race guys. 

Good watch by 20. 
Expensive European car by 25
4 bedroom house by 32. 
Partnership by 40
Retire at 50

There are bits left off that list you need to think about:

Failed undergrad at 20
Serious car crash at 25
Homeless by 32
Bankrupt by 40
Heart attack and in the morgue at 50

Its not a race.


----------



## CaptainCustard

Double Trouble...


----------



## GrussGott

CaptainCustard said:


> Life isnt a race guys.
> 
> Good watch by 20.
> Expensive European car by 25
> 4 bedroom house by 32.
> Partnership by 40
> Retire at 50
> 
> There are bits left off that list you need to think about:
> 
> Failed undergrad at 20
> Serious car crash at 25
> Homeless by 32
> Bankrupt by 40
> Heart attack and in the morgue at 50
> 
> Its not a race.


I did #1 & #2 from the second menu, #3, and on track to #5 from the first menu.

So, yeah, it's not a race, but it sure can be a waiting game.


----------



## Ron521

I've owned European cars, but never a European LUXURY car. In the late 70's/early 80's, I did own a 1953 Vincent Rapide, which probably qualifies as a European luxury motorcycle.


----------



## riff raff

Ron521 said:


> I've owned European cars, but never a European LUXURY car. In the late 70's/early 80's, I did own a 1953 Vincent Rapide, which probably qualifies as a European luxury motorcycle.


Are you kicking yourself for selling that one? Those things are money now. Please show us a picture of that one! Hagerty says $40-$70k based on Condition (good to Concours) I might bet a tad more as of recent.


----------



## neilziesing

I was 22 and stationed in Germany and I bought this 1973 Mercedes 280CE (W114) Coupe from another service guy who was heading back to the states.


----------



## Bgeezy

I was 24 when I bought a 2-year old BMW 330i. It was my first nice car after getting a real job. I kept it for 10 years. Then I had kids and needed to get something to haul around everyone. :-(


----------



## Eagle Scout

The Mercedes was first four years ago at 41. Then the BMW last year. Both have been comfortable, enjoyable to drive, and (knock on wood) reliable.


----------



## wspohn

Not an apt question for me. I like classic sports cars not luxury cars, but I guess a couple of the ones I've owned in the past would qualify.

1961 Jaguar Mk 9









1971 Jensen Interceptor (still own this one)


----------



## cratercraver

In a decided lapse of judgement I used money from my first job, while in college, to purchase a used Audi 4000S. That particular car was not a good purchase (at all), but now, many years later, I am thoroughly enjoying my much newer Audi.


----------



## Maverixk

2017 Volkswagen Scirocco , 27


----------



## Fredette

Not luxury, but I daily drove an MG Midget for a while when I was 25 or 26

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjule111

Back in 1988 ( I was 18) had my 1984 533i









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

my wife owns a dealership for japanese and korean brands. so cant go european that easily. 

got a jaguar x-type when i was about 37.

now (am 43) considering a 911. choosing between a 996 and 997 until i can find a 993.


----------



## Pongster

Got a bremont jaguar to pair with my car.

if i am lucky to get a 911, planning to get a heuer carrera to pair.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Audi A4 at 22. Another one at 25. 5-series at 28, air-cooled 911 at 28 (which will be kept forever). Another A4 at 30; didn't need the size of the 5 and wanted a bit more handling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheverian

Audi A4 way too late in life at 54.


----------



## twistur

BMW 328i at 24. Not one of my best moves


----------



## Lcater95

2018 BMW 430i Gran Coupe @ 23. I wasn't really into the brand tbh. I just wanted something AWD, relatively quick, nice looking, and a hatchback. It was either the BMW or a kia Stinger.


----------



## hrant

Opel GT........I must be dating myself!


----------



## Birddog1

1974 Volvo 164E I was in my early twenties.


----------



## MiamiAngler

1977 BMW 320, I was 19


----------



## Stevies

1969 MB 280SL pagoda in 1987. I was 29 then. It was a dream car of mine in my teens Hence my avatar  I’ve had numerous other Europeans since then But this one I still have.


----------



## FedoraFuego

1994 325i. White, cheap after marker metallic rims.
I was 20.

Sent from my SM-G977T using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

As many vehicles as I've owned, the only thing close was a '63 VW bug. I've owne and MG and Alfa Romeo but wouldn't call any of them "luxury" cars. I tend to prefer Lexus. I think I was 59 when I bought my LX.


----------



## brianinCA

First and last was a BMW 3-series convertible when I was 17. Now I like to spend all my money on watches.


----------



## Sterling.GmbH

2000 BMW 323ci in 2000. Custom ordered/bought with cash when I was 15... I actually had to have my mom "buy" it because I was too young. The hustle was probably stronger back then.


----------



## jhauke

Bmw 325ci when I turned 30. Best and worst car I ever owned. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gozer

jhauke said:


> Bmw 325ci when I turned 30. Best and worst car I ever owned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Same. I got a 325xi @ 28 and bought a Mini Cooper years later. The Cooper was excellent in narrow city streets and the 325 in the snow, but I decided to get rid of both after the BMW wouldn't pass an emissions inspection.

No matter what I did neither I or the shop could figure out the problem.

I'm now the happy owner of a Subie Crosstrek and Hyundai Santa Fe. I figure that now I'm pushing 40 it's appropriate to drive roughly ovoid-shaped vehicles. My blood pressure and wallet are much appreciative.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Gozer said:


> Same. I got a 325xi @ 28 and bought a Mini Cooper years later. The Cooper was excellent in narrow city streets and the 325 in the snow, but I decided to get rid of both after the BMW wouldn't pass an emissions inspection.
> 
> No matter what I did neither I or the shop could figure out the problem.
> 
> I'm now the happy owner of a Subie Crosstrek and Hyundai Santa Fe. I figure that now I'm pushing 40 it's appropriate to drive roughly ovoid-shaped vehicles. My blood pressure and wallet are much appreciative.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 325 also did really well in the snow, surprisingly, for not being awd. When it wasnt broken (usually because of some oddball sensor) it was a dream to drive.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

X5 & 335i at 26

The one I miss is an E34 M5. It was a joy to drive, and those ITB's sounded astounding. Fair sized I6 to rev to 7k. I just got tired of having issues finding parts, waiting extended periods to get parts from Germany, etc...


----------



## OmegaGateway

I was22 when I bought a BMW 328is 5 speed (ZF trans). I should have listened to my family and not have purchased that car.








It took alot of my time mostly due to repairs. I learned fairly quick how to work on cars due to this bimmer although I had some experience already through previous cars. It was alot of fun to drive and power delivery was smooth. I miss driving this car despite the headaches. Love watching the S52 engine swap videos on these.
This was the first 3 series that relied heavily on the use of CAD to develop. Due to this it was made as cheaply as possible. Alot of plastic parts, vulnerable shock towers, etc.
For any e36 owners out there that dont know this...overhauling the cooling system is the most important preventive maint you can do on this car to prevent critical damage due to overheating.


----------



## Huggs157

Bought a BMW 323i after getting my first real job at 22. Still remember that car, black with grey interior, sport/premium package, 5 speed...Funny story, I actually didn't know how to drive stick before purchasing the car. Practiced learning in a school parking lot for the first few days, luckily the car and clutch survived.


----------



## boci202A

In my 40's. 2015 Audi A8L TDI.


----------



## BreitLight

I was 20. ‘98 318i. Crashed it because some broad pulled out in front of me. That was a cherry car too.

95 M3 (miss you, old girl)
05 X5 3.0
07 X5 4.8 with sport package (such a beast)
98 M3
06 M3

But I’ve come to my senses and now we have practical vehicles.


----------



## andmont_7

2003 325i when I was 16, ran great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisQP09

Maserati Quattroporte GTS for me at age 29.


----------



## MisterPam

996 turbo back in 2006.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisQP09

Could never gel with a Porsche! Money pits in my short experience.


----------



## journeyforce

I was 33 when I bought a 1990 Volvo 240 wagon for $1000

Yes the older volvo 240 might not be considered luxury to a lot of folks but if you went past all the big homes where the rich lived in the 1980's and 1990's, odds are you would see at least one Volvo 240 sedan or wagon or a Volvo 740 in most of the driveways. It was a status car even though it was basic compared to a Benz but they were as much as a status symbol as the old as dirt 1980's Grand Wagoneer was.


----------



## ShortOnTime

I've been a european car fan my entire life. Despite living in the US, most of the cars I've owned have been european---primarily German. 

But my first luxury euro car? Despite being a little boy in the 80s, I always thought that Peugeots were entry level luxury cars. Incidentally, my parents had a 505 wagon. This ended up being my first car. What a complete pile. Terrible car. 

I then had a bunch of VW's from mkII jettas and a Fox through a mkV gti, which was my first new car. I loved that thing. 

After the gti, I had a Chrysler Crossfire, which was a hardtop Mercedes SLK. I guess that was my first luxury european car. It was made in the Karmann factory just like the SLK (and my corrado, which I still own). 

I then had a fling with a new 2012 Mustang GT. I moved back to German cars with a 2011 e92 M3, which I had for 5.5 yrs. Lovely car. This past December, I moved to a 997 turbo. What. A. Car. Never dreamed I'd get into anything nicer than a basic Carrera. And I should be so lucky to own any 911. 

Interestingly, I've never owned a Japanese car in my life. Probably never will. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PCCM

E24 m6, took me 3 summers and winters to buy, finally saved up enough when I was 18. I miss that car a lot.


----------



## Cfosterm

leograye said:


> I was 22 when I first had an E Type 4.2 Jaguar 2+2 in Sebring Red.
> I wish I still had a lot of the cars and Ducati motorbikes from the seventies, they were very cheap then.
> So how old were you? and wha
> 
> 
> leograye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was 22 when I first had an E Type 4.2 Jaguar 2+2 in Sebring Red.
> I wish I still had a lot of the cars and Ducati motorbikes from the seventies, they were very cheap then.
> So how old were you? and what did you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW M3 1989 I just turned 20
Click to expand...


----------



## longtimelurker

23 when I bought my 1989 BMW E24 635csi

By 25 I had added an E39 530i and E39 M5. Got bit by the bug, I guess.


----------



## neverlate1973

30 It was a Mercedes ML 420 I believe .


----------



## [BOBO]

I got my first Porsche at 25. A red 1983 944.
Traded it for a Purple-ish -91 944 S2 that I only drove in the summertime. Got myself a Porsche 924 to restore and use in the winter. When it was done, I felt bad driving it in the snow, so I sold it and got a -81 924 turbo instead. I liked it so much I eventually sold the S2 since I never drove it. The turbo got driven daily for years.
I can't count how many hours I've spent working on that car. It had been sitting for many years when I got it and everything that would have broke during that time if it had been running, broke when I started using it.
I even had to get the transmission out of it at one point to reseal it, while still using it as a daily...








I've owned the turbo for almost 10 years now. Unfortunately it's been garaged for some years again due to a relocation and nowhere to park it where I live now and I kind of need a bigger car as a daily.
Constantly looking for solutions, though. I miss my Porsche.


----------



## leathers

ChrisQP09 said:


> Could never gel with a Porsche! Money pits in my short experience.


And a Maserati isn't... .


----------



## leathers

I bought my first Porsche at 25 when we lived in England - it was a 1989 red 944S. Sold it 4 years and 50K miles later for 250 Pounds more than what I paid for it. I've had a Boxster and several 911's since - all great cars.


----------



## jamnesiac34

leograye said:


> I was 22 when I first had an E Type 4.2 Jaguar 2+2 in Sebring Red.
> I wish I still had a lot of the cars and Ducati motorbikes from the seventies, they were very cheap then.
> So how old were you? and what did you have?


BMW M2 - age 38


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Bought a 2008 Audi A4 in 2011. I was 24.


----------



## SuttoFL

I was two days ago years old.


----------



## ChrisQP09

leathers said:


> And a Maserati isn't... .


Well all depends, I once said to a friend who owns a Ferrari "I own a poor man's Ferrari", his reply "no correction..you own a wise man's Ferrari".


----------



## buggravy

Audi SQ5 at 42. It was the gateway drug.


----------



## gball

First was an Audi A4 when I was, I believe, 32. That was 22 years ago, and I owned BMW's and Porsche's since then, but lost interest in cars entirely and a few years ago sold my Porsche and got...a $20k Subaru Impreza hatchback. I have never been happier with a car, because I don't ever think about it.


----------



## njkobb

BMW 528 at 32, Audi A6 at 36 and Porsche Macan GTS at 40. I'm working my way through the European lineup and matched my latest car color









to my favorite watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejhc11

I got my wife a Jaguar X-Type for her birthday delivered with a red bow at age 35. Just happened all the wives in the neighborhood were together when it got delivered. Well within one year all the wives also got newer luxury cars after that. I don't think I was too popular with the wive's husbands..lol


----------



## B.Kenobi

A4 at 24. Loved that car. Ultrasport model with a six speed.
Ducati Monster 1200s at 34. 
E class at 36. Not the fast one but it has room for kid seats in the back.


----------



## RP1

17yo 2007 BMW 330i all black. Next was a Durango....man what a letdown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

